# Taught speak. Now in a fix.



## indianguy (Apr 23, 2015)

Hello everyone, so I managed to teach Thor how to speak. ANd I always made him sit before issuing the command. 

Now the problem is, every time I ask him to sit, he barks, thinking it will get him a treat. Any ideas to fix this ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Teach "quiet" and "speak" during he same session while "sitting", just say quiet in between barks and click/treat it as much or more than "speak" then begin saying "quiet" whenever your asking him to sit.


----------



## indianguy (Apr 23, 2015)

wick said:


> Teach "quiet" and "speak" during he same session while "sitting", just say quiet in between barks and click/treat it as much or more than "speak" then begin saying "quiet" whenever your asking him to sit.


So he speaks, I click and treat. Then as soon as he shuts up, I click again and say quiet ?


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

indianguy said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > Teach "quiet" and "speak" during he same session while "sitting", just say quiet in between barks and click/treat it as much or more than "speak" then begin saying "quiet" whenever your asking him to sit.
> ...


Yep







and you can say "quiet" and treat anytime he is just doing nothing and being quiet to reinforce it. Doing it at the same time as training speak just helps teaches him the difference. 

We had an increase in barking for a little while because we had got so excited when he learned it that when he was confused about what we wanted from him he would bark and see if that would work lol so we had to start being more excited about "quiet" and nonchalant about "speak". Oh the holes we dig ourselves!

You will want to say the command "quiet" then click/treat sorry if I didn't make that clear (and any marker word works if your not using a clicker, I find the clicker seriously cuts down on confusion though).


----------



## indianguy (Apr 23, 2015)

wick said:


> Yep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't miss out on anything. I was just being over cautious. Our building verandah is very narrow. I was walking him and asked him to sit gently, and he went beserk barking. He does not bark much usually, but when he does, he can be very loud. 

Though, I do prefer his bark more than my Lhasa Apso's. Her bark is shrill.


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

indianguy said:


> Hello everyone, so I managed to teach Thor how to speak. ANd I always made him sit before issuing the command.
> 
> Now the problem is, every time I ask him to sit, he barks, thinking it will get him a treat. Any ideas to fix this ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Same problem right now with me all I have to say is relax


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

indianguy said:


> wick said:
> 
> 
> > Yep
> ...


Haha oh no! I bet he was so proud though. Poor confused puppies  we had a similar problem, we were traveling and staying in hotels and so I thought I would do some training before bed inside the room... Of course he got confused and started barking! (He also rarely ever barks). Oopsies. Good luck


----------



## WolfsOwner (Jan 16, 2015)

Yes, Wolf still gives a bark occasionally. She was SUPER excited, or maybe I was, when she learned her speak command so every now and then when I ask her to sit she will just blurt out a huge bark for me. I simply just do not reward that behavior and have her start over. The incorrect barks have lessened substantially though. She also did this with shake, and wanted to shake everyone's hand for a treat.


----------

